# سامحني ياسيدي...



## JOJE (24 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحنى.. سامحنى ..سامحنى 
و أصفح عنى
لا ترزلنى لا تتركنى لا ترفضنى
يا رب ارحمنى

سامحنى يا سيدى 

سامحنى على التفكير
فى أى أمر شرير 
سامحنى على التقصير
فى العمل و الخدمة يا ربى 

أنت تعلم أنى بشر


و حولى قد انتشر 
الفساد و كل الشر
ربى أنظر لى وأعنى

ندمت ربى و بكيت صرخت ... 
و من قلبى ناديت
قلت .. عزمت ..خلاص
و نويت 



أعيش لك من كل قلبى

م ن ق و ل


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



السيد المسيح يبارككم

شكرا جدا

​


----------



## fight the devil (25 ديسمبر 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا ربنا يبارك الخدمه


----------



## marcelino (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ســـــامحنى يا سيدى*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*امين 
سامحني يا سيدي واصفح عني​*


----------



## JOJE (25 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا نهيسي علي مرورك ربنا يبركك


----------



## JOJE (25 ديسمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا ربنا يبارك الخدمه



شكرا
fight the devil
علي مرورك ربنا يبركك


----------



## JOJE (25 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ســـــامحنى يا سيدى*​



شكرا مرسلينو علي مرورك ربنا يبركك


----------



## JOJE (25 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *امين
> سامحني يا سيدي واصفح عني​*



شكرا  رجعا عللي مرورك
 ربنا يبركك ويعوضك
 خير


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> ندمت ربى و بكيت صرخت ...
> و من قلبى ناديت
> قلت .. عزمت ..خلاص
> و نويت
> ...


 
صلاة طيبة 
محبة يسوع ترعاك​


----------



## JOJE (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> صلاة طيبة
> محبة يسوع ترعاك​



شكرا لمرورك Bnota_Zr†a
 وربنا يبرككك ويعوضك خير


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## JOJE (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



شكرا  ليك  كليمو علي مرورك ربنا
 يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...*


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

* امين سامحني ياسيدي*​


----------

